# 100-Tile Grand Master Magic



## kloopstomp (Aug 4, 2010)

Prepare yourselves for the biggest Rubik's Mod I have ever built! I call it the Grand Master Magic. It is a 100-tile magic and starts out in a 2x50 and ends in a 10x10. Previously I had posted a couple of pictures of this puzzle and said I would post videos later, well here they are! These videos are of me and my friend solving and unsolving it. I may auction it in the near future.

Solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1LyNybYnk
Unsolve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fErX2_Xyauo
Fast Motion Solve & Unsolve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuXLEY2njkk


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2010)

HOLY ****
Wow, great job man. Did you both make it? Team solve! 
Good job, how long did it take? More info please


----------



## kloopstomp (Aug 4, 2010)

My friend only helped me solve it, I made the puzzle by myself. It was a long process of prototyping and experimenting, but I finally found a solution that I liked. I designed the inserts for both solutions on photoshop. It was a couple of tough prototyping months, working on it whenever I had spare time. As for the actual constuction, it took me about a day to put together with lots of printer difficulties.


----------



## Luigimamo (Aug 4, 2010)

Woah.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2010)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Aug 4, 2010)

You already knew how to solve it... cheater! I bet you couldn't've done it with logic.

But seriously, way to be!


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 4, 2010)

That my friend, is beastie


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 4, 2010)

wow that is just sooo cool!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2010)

Jebediah54 said:


> You already knew how to solve it... cheater! I bet you couldn't've done it with logic.
> 
> But seriously, way to be!



Erm kloopstomp knows more about solving magics, especially giant magics, than anyone else on the planet.


----------



## TrollingHard (Aug 4, 2010)

Reverse scramble 

Jk, man that's just balls off the wall.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, wayyyyyyy too long to solve! I think you should keep the magic as a nice accomplishment of quite a bit of hard work!


----------



## Jani (Aug 4, 2010)

how to restring it?


----------

